# DNP Fluctuating Doses



## gjlavelle (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have started my third DNP cycle yesterday after a long time from any PEDs. I started back training in December.

My plan for this year is to initially cut body fat down before starting a clean bulk.

I don't want to get drawn into whether DNP is good or bad, I was hoping that someone with knowledge could comment on the benefits/disadvantages of EOD dosing or even every third day compared to a constant. 

Specifically I would like to know that whilst using something like test, you would be looking for stable bloods, as DNP is not a hormone would the daily differences in total amount released to the body have any effect.

I have attached photos of an excel sheet I made showing my four options for my 42 day cycle. It shows dose taken, cumulative amount of DNP in the body and also average amount. Alongside this i will be using 50mg of t3 from the 5th day to the end of the 42nd day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2015)

The 4th option doesn't look to bad. The average amount in you is somewhere between 250 and 500 which is where you want it for a long run like you plan.  I'd say give it a try, why not.  

You can't compare stable blood levels of test to DNP though. With unstable levels of test you get unstable moods and other sides like acne etc... With DNP it is likely you would just get less sides like heat.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 1, 2015)

*That is one complicated looking cycle*

Hey Man,
i say scrap all that stuff and start dosing at 250mg dnp per day. Do it for a few days. Get the feel of the stuff. If u can tolerate it then i'll say that u take two caps. Two caps should make u feel a little queasy at least. If u can tolerate this then cruise on 500mg for a few days and take one day off every few days. If u are not able to tolerate 500mg per day then i suggest that u stick to 250mg and cruise for a few weeks. Remember if u have enough cal deficit then 250mgs can give you enough fat loss. And or you can do 250mg per day for a few weeks throwing in somedays at 500mg.
The inevitable truth is that u can't schedulise your dnp doses. DNP ain't that tame yet for you. LOL
Follow my advice and you'LL thank me. Or if you do it your way and do get better results then let us know. I'm always open to new ideas. GOOD LUCK Man.......
BTW... Where'd u get YOUR DNP From.....


----------



## gjlavelle (Mar 1, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey Man,
> i say scrap all that stuff and start dosing at 250mg dnp per day. Do it for a few days. Get the feel of the stuff. If u can tolerate it then i'll say that u take two caps. Two caps should make u feel a little queasy at least. If u can tolerate this then cruise on 500mg for a few days and take one day off every few days. If u are not able to tolerate 500mg per day then i suggest that u stick to 250mg and cruise for a few weeks. Remember if u have enough cal deficit then 250mgs can give you enough fat loss. And or you can do 250mg per day for a few weeks throwing in somedays at 500mg.
> The inevitable truth is that u can't schedulise your dnp doses. DNP ain't that tame yet for you. LOL
> Follow my advice and you'LL thank me. Or if you do it your way and do get better results then let us know. I'm always open to new ideas. GOOD LUCK Man.......
> BTW... Where'd u get YOUR DNP From.....



Thanks for the responses.

I've previously done dnp going from 250mg for four days then 500mg for 3 weeks and the sides were bearable. But I was working a night shift with a fan and with only a couple of staff in the office. I now work in a busy office meeting with new clients on a daily basis.

I think I will borrow from both of your advice, as long as it's just the sides that will impact from variable doses, I will push for the maximum. I will go for the 500mg Thursday and Friday so I can judge on the weekend just how sweaty I am. I have all the additional supplements I need to do this as sensibly as possible.

I'm not one for doing whole progress log, but I will show before and after pics and stats at the end of 50 days.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Steamboat (Mar 8, 2015)

Keep us posted on your results. I'm interested in following along


----------



## gjlavelle (Mar 9, 2015)

I will keep updated as best I can. Currently 6lbs down after 10 days, only another 32 to go.

As far as sides: days are bearable, the only issue is nights in which I am alternating between 10-20mg of Valium and diphenhydramine. The other major one is shortness of breath, which whilst a pain is not effecting work and a yellow tinge in the eyes. Only a couple of comments already. Loose stools is another but could this just be down to insufficient fibre.

With regards to the gym I am taking sessions very lightly as due to illness I have been unable to fully train in excess of a year. I'm managing 3 light all body sessions per week and also Pilates daily to increase core strength.


----------



## gjlavelle (Mar 10, 2015)

Heat is uncomfortable. Air con and frequent trips outside are helping. Any advice on sever shortness of breath or is it just a case of touching it out.

Tends to just be very short of breath walking or even stationary. Is there any long term harms. Not used at a 750mg does before so not sure if j can take something to help? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## gjlavelle (Mar 11, 2015)

Results at the end of day 10 - 8lbs down

Shortness of breath if my main sticking point. Ordering next 40 caps from DrM along with t3 this Friday. Will need 121 caps total so will probably do 500mg on the past day ha. 

I use withing scales so will post up screenshot below. Pics will be at the end

http://imgur.com/BiTAxDS

http://imgur.com/jJ4qejl

http://imgur.com/O0RAdpO


----------



## gjlavelle (Mar 27, 2015)

Quick update, a full stone down.

29 days days done out of 42. very happy with the results, managed to get in some suit pant comfortably that I'd been unable to wear a month ago and am on the next buckle hole of my belt  

Averaging 1/2lb a day, being strict with the diet with possibly two cheat meals per week not terrible ones, just a nandos treat or something. The rest is spot on, going through a whole lot of water so I'm looking forward to coming off and seeing the results after a week when most of the water stored should be gone.

Mixed feelings with the length of the cycle, making me strict with everything which i get a sick pleasure out of. The sweats and lethargy are taking its toll though. overall very positive. 

Any thoughts on progress so far? Also thoughts on switching straight to GHRP 2 and GHRH for the long term, would you recommend this straight after the day of the last dose or waiting slightly.

I will continue using the peptides and plan to start a Test and Tren course about 6-8 weeks after finishing the DNP. Calories will remain just below maintenance until a few days before i start the AAS.

As always advise and criticism welcomed in equal measures.


----------

